# High humidity



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

2 coats of duration in 1 day and next day rain equals bubbles in paint from not curing. Solution sherwin williams says dont due 2 coats in 1 day takes time to cure and check with moisture meter before applying .Thanks Rain!!!!!!!.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bummer. Found that out myself first time I used it.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that sucks man. Do they mention that on the back of the can?

I feel your pain


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope. I have used this product alot and never had it happen before . Time frames stress we all push mother nature.The ppainter i used to work for dry to touch and 76 degrees hit it again i didnt even think twice i will from now on tho.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Always get PRODUCT DATA Sheets for all your paints. This is where your application information will be at. Not on the bucket.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

it is just due to the rain. Since paint dries from the outside to the inside the outside allowed the rain to come through and settle on the inside.. leave the bubbles alone.. LEAVE THE BUBBLES ALONE! When the sun comes out it will draw the moisture back to the outside and the bubbles will adhere to the surface once again. Don't worry about it, it isn't just Duration, and it isn't your coverage. It is that the paint is still not cured and really it won't be for some time.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

nEighter said:


> it is just due to the rain. Since paint dries from the outside to the inside the outside allowed the rain to come through and settle on the inside.. leave the bubbles alone.. LEAVE THE BUBBLES ALONE! When the sun comes out it will draw the moisture back to the outside and the bubbles will adhere to the surface once again. Don't worry about it, it isn't just Duration, and it isn't your coverage. It is that the paint is still not cured and really it won't be for some time.


My SW rep has told me that some times the bubbles or blisters will cure back down to the pervious coating but I just have this affliction towards re-adhering paint. Doesn't seem like the best in the long run.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Try convincing a HO that the bubbles will go down, cure and that it wont come back.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

They _should_ go down with no problem. You may want to amend your contract with the HO something along the lines of; "paint failure will be warrantied at no charge to customer.", or something like that.

I've started using SW Resilience, after the SW Rep comped me a 5 to try. Fast drying stuff though so you may want to try it out on a cooler day.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I am painting a house right near the ocean, covered in trees & bushes ....with BM LowLustre & SoftGloss.....Nightmare...1 small rake bubbled up it was 2nd coated 24 hrs later....and they wonder why Im not there when the sun shines for 5 minutes :blink:.....this is the 2nd wettest June I can remember painting wise in my career...


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We coated some seating in an arena last week with oil semi-gloss and it all went flat on us because of the humidity . It had been so long since something like that happened on us I completely forgot about the humidity factor . It was not too bad because most of it can be rerolled in a few hours with another coat of semi . If that's the only bad thing that happens to us on this project we will be ok !


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Ho wouldnt be so bad it is a GC.


----------



## undercrisis (Jul 8, 2009)

*bubblesssssss*



Msargent said:


> 2 coats of duration in 1 day and next day rain equals bubbles in paint from not curing. Solution sherwin williams says dont due 2 coats in 1 day takes time to cure and check with moisture meter before applying .Thanks Rain!!!!!!!.


we had the same problem with bubbles but i doubt humidity has something to do with it, i monitored everytime the rooms humidity and temperature and making sure it never reaches 70%RH and is on 22-25C and still i got these pesky bubbles all over the colorbond of my nickel-chrome surface, i tried degassing on a vacuum chamber and mixed the ink in the can using a pneumatic hand mixer..and still got the same problem... . anyone could shed light to this problem is greatly appreciated


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

undercrisis said:


> we had the same problem with bubbles but i doubt humidity has something to do with it, i monitored everytime the rooms humidity and temperature and making sure it never reaches 70%RH and is on 22-25C and still i got these pesky bubbles all over the colorbond of my nickel-chrome surface, i tried degassing on a vacuum chamber and mixed the ink in the can using a pneumatic hand mixer..and still got the same problem... . anyone could shed light to this problem is greatly appreciated


what the h-e double hockey sticks are you talkin' bout....my brain is scrambled enuff from the fumes as it is...


----------



## undercrisis (Jul 8, 2009)

Slingah said:


> what the h-e double hockey sticks are you talkin' bout....my brain is scrambled enuff from the fumes as it is...


try sniffing paints, it gives better results :thumbup:


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Slingah said:


> what the h-e double hockey sticks are you talkin' bout....my brain is scrambled enuff from the fumes as it is...


I agree, after reading that I was cross-eyed...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Slingah said:


> what the h-e double hockey sticks are you talkin' bout....my brain is scrambled enuff from the fumes as it is...


Slingah, you can say 'hell' here, heck even on prime time TV, one can utter 'fart', and the censors have no problem with 'crap'.

But, NEVER, no more, can the name ******** be mentioned


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Its been rainy and humid here in ND as well. I used some BM oil deep color base fresh start on a bunch of windows, a full coat on each. Well it took about 3 days for it to harden up. Crazy stupid weather. Or it could of been all that tint in it, at least it could be partially to blame. Or it could be the old ditzy lady that mixed and tinted it for me, I hate it when she takes my order, always something messed up and takes twice as long. But the primer smells good, makes my troubles go away...:blink:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> it is just due to the rain. Since paint dries from the outside to the inside the outside allowed the rain to come through and settle on the inside.. leave the bubbles alone.. LEAVE THE BUBBLES ALONE! When the sun comes out it will draw the moisture back to the outside and the bubbles will adhere to the surface once again. Don't worry about it, it isn't just Duration, and it isn't your coverage. It is that the paint is still not cured and really it won't be for some time.


They probably will go back down but will return everytime humidity is up or if it rains. We use to see this with tilt ups. If the paint dries while bubbled out when it goes back down it cannot stick. So the only thing holding it on the wall is the elasticity of the paint. It could now be a delamination problem. The sure fix is cut them out, prime it, patch the edges, repaint.... Or it may just not be cured out yet!!! right


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you are wrong aaron. Do you/have you EVER experienced this? I have personally, on a house 5 yrs ago and the paint is fine. paint on houses doesn't fully cure for ~30 days. Call your paint rep and ask him, he will tell you the same thing I wrote.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> you are wrong aaron. Do you/have you EVER experienced this? I have personally, on a house 5 yrs ago and the paint is fine. paint on houses doesn't fully cure for ~30 days. Call your paint rep and ask him, he will tell you the same thing I wrote.


 Wow!, that's pretty bold. Did you go out and look at the project to be so confident in your decision. If it were that simple then wouldn't you see this more often. Did you even read my post...Yes I have experienced this. With different results than you. It doesn't make either one of us right or wrong just different scenarios. I would never be arrogant enough to say my way is the only way without personally seeing the situation.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

oh man Aaron, now we a splitting hairs. Yes EVERY situation calls for you to examine it and compare. I called the paint rep, paint store and spoke with the manufactures customer support, all said leave it alone, and that under the skin the paint was still wet and would once adhere to the siding surface, and it did. I am sure that other situations are different, but what I was told was to not mess with it, and it would go back. IF there was loose wrinkles afterward then a scrape or running over it with 3m would take that off and a simple recoat of effected spots is all that would need to be done.

the most important thing they told me to do was to leave it alone and it should be fine.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i like duration alot but i have freaked out more than once with silly crap like that but if you let it dry it really does flaten out and looks great


----------



## PainterGuy (Jun 29, 2009)




----------

